# Use tattoo to cover your acne scars



## Savvy_lover (Jul 9, 2007)

after reading battygirls post about tatto i just thot about if we can add red and green to our skin , why cant we add our natural skin colour to it ?? so that is if u have red acne scars u can go to the tattooist and ask him to fill your scars with your natural skin colour. that way we dont have to hide them with makeup and after your skins healed the tattoo wont be noticed coz its the same as your skin colour!!

would that work ?

i heard a lotta ppl use other colours to hide their back acnes and i m thinking maybe that can be done on face?


----------



## KatJ (Jul 9, 2007)

My main concern with this is, what if you get a tan? Or you have a tan when you get the coverup? And the pain, oh God, could you imagine the pain? But other than that I really like the idea of it!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 9, 2007)

i think the tatooed skin will tan too? since u tatooed your natural skin colour in it. but if it doesnt tan then thats fine. geting too tan isnt so nice looking anyways






also the colour fades too! when the colour faded ur skin might be healed


----------



## Lauren (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm interesting idea, but I don't know if it would work too well because it would be hard to get the exact color match, plus with getting tanner/paler... seems like it would end up being noticeable.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 9, 2007)

the colour would fade only the black ink wont so maybe we can just use the colour





whne ur healed the colour should fade in time then no prob~

also i think when u get tan the light colour u get would become tan as the melanin still build up beneath the skin!


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 9, 2007)

No way, that would be really painful.


----------



## angellove (Jul 9, 2007)

interesting idea!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mandy_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No way, that would be really painful. beauty for a lil pain is worth it



its not like u have scars all over your face anyways!


----------



## ize (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm quite sceptical about tattoo as a nude coverup as the paint will not tan or fade accoring to the normal skin tone. Nor will it allow the underlaying skin to tan as the color blocks out the photons (just like wearing a watch but stuck to your skin) Another major risk is that you enhance the scar tissue by irritating the skin with needles.

If I had scarring from acne and thus scar-prone skin I would be _very_ wary of anything even remotely alike sharp tools near to my facial skin, (if I didn't want the scarring for decorative purposes though).


----------



## MindySue (Jul 9, 2007)

interesting. would hurt like a *****.

but i dont see it working well with the concerns adressed.


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif beauty for a lil pain is worth it



its not like u have scars all over your face anyways! Haha, lucky me, I have no acne scars. I mean, it's a good idea in theory, but I'm terribly afraid of needles so I don't think I could ever get a tattoo let alone get my face tattooed, lol.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 10, 2007)

i have lots of scaring on both my upper arms from acne (well a type of it) so i have lots of brown sploches everywhere.

its acutally how i decided which arm i wanted my half sleeve im working on on.

my left arm which has the worst scaring.


----------

